# Where you heading?



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

So being January 1st, it must be okay to start discussing where your turkey chasing for the Spring is going to be? 

Will be in Nashville come February for the Convention after missing last year.

Headed to Georgia, Alabama, Ohio, and here at home to chase Longbeards myself.

Where you headed?


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm looking forward to spring turkey hunting to, the last 5 years my turkey population in Calhoun county has sky rocketed. Every sit during deer season I seen birds with lots of nice toms and big flocks of 40-50 plus birds. Great efforts by the dnr for keeping their numbers up . Only took 30 mins for my first sit during last spring to bag my Tom I'm hoping this spring goes the same but will pry hold off for a real biggen and mount this next one. Good luck on ur outta state hunts doc


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm headed to Fl in March and the KS in April .. Hope to get my spam done this year


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

For me its more like where I'm not going. This will likely be the first time in many years I don't hunt in Michigan with the Canadian dollar as it is and with having to pay over 160 us (thats 220 can.) bucks to kill one turkey I can't justify it this year ! I also have invites to Texas ( here I can kill 4 birds for 125 us (173 can) and they are Rio's) , Montana, Nebraska, Kentucky and Kansas but since I also have invites to Kansas and Kentucky for deer season I will be saving my doe for then and just hunting turkeys here in Ontario. Gonna be weird not killing at least a dozen birds this year. I did put in for a draw in Florida and if I get drawn I may be able to talk the wife into a weeks vacation to Daytona but she wants to go to Cuba for some reason !


----------



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

MIchigan, Ohio and Western Nebraska for Merriam/Rio's....


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm heading to Missouri and hopefully hunt a couple days in Wisconsin before my Michigan hunt in May.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Headed to west central NE w/ rbol121 3rd week of April for some Rios/Merriams as well. My first trip out of Michigan. Then chasing MI public land birds last 3 weeks of May.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Man I'm jealous of all you guys going out of state. I've been wanting to start my Grand Slam for a long time now, just can't get it going.

I'll be hunting in Saginaw Co. (Hemlock). The turkeys here know I am their worst nightmare.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep, NE will be the start of my quest for a Grand Slam. May take a few years as I'm not financially set up to do an out of state trip every year but I'm gonna get it done eventually.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Good luck in your quest. It took me a few years to get mine ! The hardest being the Florida bird. I got mine by checking the web site and putting in for quota hunts until I got drawn ! Then made a vacation trip out of it with wife. The merriam's aren't too hard because there is alot of public land and if you knock on doors a lot of ranchers will let you on to hunt some will want a tresspass fee or kill fee but its usually only 100 to 150 bucks and worth it if they have a lot of birds ! For the rio I was lucky though as I have a buddy it Texas that put me on some !


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

FireDoc66 said:


> So being January 1st, it must be okay to start discussing where your turkey chasing for the Spring is going to be?
> 
> Will be in Nashville come February for the Convention after missing last year.
> 
> ...


Just put in for an Illinois tag today. First time going out of state but have hunted the properties a lot deer hunting, it should be fun hunting them in big timbered ridges and valleys.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

slwayne said:


> Yep, NE will be the start of my quest for a Grand Slam. May take a few years as I'm not financially set up to do an out of state trip every year but I'm gonna get it done eventually.


Im in the same situation. I had a lot of money saved for my first out of state turkey hunt, then i blew it on a new pistol. Now back to square one.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

Newaygo County! going to be a long trip


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

norton shores killer said:


> Newaygo County! going to be a long trip


Well that's boring lol


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

pigeon said:


> I'm headed to Fl in March and the KS in April .. Hope to get my spam done this year





timbrhuntr said:


> ....... this year. I did put in for a draw in Florida and if I get drawn I may be able to talk the wife into a weeks vacation to Daytona but she wants to go to Cuba for some reason !





timbrhuntr said:


> Good luck in your quest. It took me a few years to get mine ! The hardest being the Florida bird. I got mine by checking the web site and putting in for quota hunts until I got drawn ! Then made a vacation trip out of it with wife. The merriam's aren't too hard because there is alot of public land and if you knock on doors a lot of ranchers will let you on to hunt some will want a tresspass fee or kill fee but its usually only 100 to 150 bucks and worth it if they have a lot of birds ! For the rio I was lucky though as I have a buddy it Texas that put me on some !


There is quite a bit of Federal land (ie:Ocala National Forest) and, yes, knock on ranchers doors. Easy to DIY here, for sure. Here is some info from the NWTF and a good link to start.....








Dear fellow turkey hunter,
Spring is nearly here, and it’s time to plan your turkey season. Here are the top 5 reasons you should consider turkey hunting in Florida:


The earliest spring turkey season in the country – You can hunt South Florida beginning March 5 and be back home well before your state’s season comes in.
The only place in the World where you can bag an Osceola subspecies – You can’t complete your Grand Slam without hunting the Sunshine State.
One of the nation’s largest wildlife management area systems – Nearly 6 million acres of public hunting land, half of which allows walk-in turkey hunting.
Two-bird season bag limit.
Florida’s weather is perfect in March – not too cold and not too hot!









Here are some handy links to help plan your hunt:

*South of State Road 70:*
Youth Hunt Weekend Feb. 27-28, 2016
Spring Season March 5 - April 10, 2016

*North of State Road 70:*
Youth Hunt Weekend March 12-13, 2016
Spring Season March 19 - April 24, 2016

Click the “2016 Florida Spring Turkey Guide” for regulations and to pick your area
Purchase your out-of-state Florida hunting license, turkey permit and management area permit









Isn’t it about time you put a Florida Osceola turkey hunt on the top of your bucket list?
*Hunt Florida!*
Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission
MyFWC.com


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm considering Indiana again this year.. I have had good luck the previous trips down there. Florida sounds like fun! Wish it wasn't a 24 hour drive


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Would love to try for one of these someday. An







Occellated Turkey


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Hunting season is nearly here, and it’s time to plan your spring turkey hunt. Have you considered coming to Kansas to bag your gobbler? Ranked among the top five states in America for its turkey hunting, Kansas offers 200,000 acres of prime walk-in land, 500,00 acres of public hunting land, and a two-bird bag limit in most units. A Kansas turkey hunt belongs on your bucket list?
Here are some handy links to help you plan your hunt:
Pick your season: 


Youth/Disabled:* April 1-12, 2016*
Archery only: *April 4-12, 2016*
Regular (firearm/archery): 
*April 13-May 31, 2016*

Select your unit.
Purchase your turkey permit and tag.
Download the 2016 Spring Turkey Hunting Atlas (or GPS files) to pick your spot.
Review the regulations.





















*Kansas offers great opportunities for turkey hunters*. We invite you to Kansas to enjoy our great outdoors and a great turkey hunt!

With a big Kansas welcome,

Robin Jennison
Kansas Secretary of Wildlife, Parks & Tourism


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

itchn2fish said:


> Hunting season is nearly here, and it’s time to plan your spring turkey hunt. Have you considered coming to Kansas to bag your gobbler? Ranked among the top five states in America for its turkey hunting, Kansas offers 200,000 acres of prime walk-in land, 500,00 acres of public hunting land, and a two-bird bag limit in most units. A Kansas turkey hunt belongs on your bucket list?
> Here are some handy links to help you plan your hunt:
> Pick your season:
> 
> ...


Ya they want u to come there that's why they just raised their license costs this year !


----------

